# Everyone wear helmets, even in woods?



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello all,
I am new to this, having not ridden a bicycle since the mid 1980s, and just a few times then! Other than that it was in late sixties growing up when no one wore helmets. But do all of y'all wear helmets, all of the time, even in woods? Just curious. 

I am very uneducated on this subject so I need advice. As I mentioned in another post, I just got my first bike in years, a Mongoose 29" Deception. A buddy said I needed a helmet. I said why, I refuse to ride on these busy roads and highways around here (Millbrook, Alabama), that I plan to ride only in my apt complex parking lot, trails in local parks, and dirt trails and roads in the woods and/or in National Forest and Nat Parks. What is y'all's opinion on this? Do you all wear helmets all of the time or just on busy highways and such?
Thanks,
Freebooter


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

I will get one anyway now that I think of it. A few years ago a woman and I think her daughter were riding their bikes sort of slow and casually through their neighborhood. The woman hit some sand on a curve and her bike slid out from under her and she bopped her head on the asphalt or concrete curb. She was not going fast and did not hit that hard according to some, but she went into a coma and was dead three days later. So yes, now that I suddenly remembered that, I think I will get a helmet. 
FB


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, always.


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

Good choice...


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

About a year ago, I did a high-speed endo, superman impersonation, and t-boned a tree with my head.

I effed up my neck and shoulder pretty good. I hate to think what would have happened if I wasn't wearing a helmet.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, always, even a short hop on the bike on my street after a repair or adjustment to check it out. I've gone down hard within the 4 sides of my property when it was wet. 

I appreciate your back to biking story. Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## squire366 (Dec 31, 2010)

Freebooter said:


> Hello all,
> I am new to this, having not ridden a bicycle since the mid 1980s, and just a few times then! Other than that it was in late sixties growing up when no one wore helmets. But do all of y'all wear helmets, all of the time, even in woods? Just curious.
> 
> I am very uneducated on this subject so I need advice. As I mentioned in another post, I just got my first bike in years, a Mongoose 29" Deception. A buddy said I needed a helmet. I said why, I refuse to ride on these busy roads and highways around here (Millbrook, Alabama), that I plan to ride only in my apt complex parking lot, trails in local parks, and dirt trails and roads in the woods and/or in National Forest and Nat Parks. What is y'all's opinion on this? Do you all wear helmets all of the time or just on busy highways and such?
> ...


YES! You must wear a helmet when riding. Last year my Wife fell off her bike and hit the side of her face on the concrete trail. If she didn't have her helmet on it could have been much worse.

This past Saturday my youngest Son went riding with me and my oldest Son. I had to practically cuss my youngest Son's Mother out because she could not understand why she needed to buy a helmet for my youngest Son.. I told her he could not go riding without one. She finally gave in and bought him a helmet. Not even 5 minutes after hitting the trail on Saturday my youngest Son goes OTB (over the bars) and ate a mouthful of dirt and leaves then about 15 minutes later he went OTB a 2nd time. A few minutes after that my oldest Son was OTB.

That is why you REALLY need a helmet no matter what!


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not going to lie. If I'm just riding around town, I dont wear one. I always wear one when on the trails though. I guess 12+ years of BMX where noone wears them unless your trying something big has me set one way.

I dont mean this though to not wear one. It is a better idea to wear it than not.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

Do what ever you want, it's your head. I put mine in a helmet though. I have "used" my helmet enough to be glad I have it.


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you very mucy y'all. I will go buy me one forthwith!!!
Frebooter


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Heres a great thread that heavily weighed on my decision to wear a helmet.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=111566


----------



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

I wear one every time, on my Mt Bike or road bike, only time I don't is in the yard checking adjustments. A few years back on the New River Trail near me in VA. a family was riding and a rock fell off the side of the mountain above the trail, they said it was about the size of a softball. It hit the mother in the head and killed her, not wearing a helmet, it would have saved her life, so yes please wear a helmet, if not for you for the ones you love.


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

Joe V said:


> I wear one every time, on my Mt Bike or road bike, only time I don't is in the yard checking adjustments. A few years back on the New River Trail near me in VA. a family was riding and a rock fell off the side of the mountain above the trail, they said it was about the size of a softball. It hit the mother in the head and killed her, not wearing a helmet, it would have saved her life, so yes please wear a helmet, if not for you for the ones you love.


Again, I'm not saying to not wear a helmet. But, if this family had been walking down that trail the same thing could have happened. I guantee you that noone wears a helmet to just walk down a trail. Also, when I go for a ride around town, I just ride easy. Maybe 10 mph. I can run faster than that. I dont wear a helmet when going for a run either. I can see wearing one when riding a road bike as speeds can average 20 mph or faster. Your also riding exclusively in the road if not on a trail. I almost never ride in the road.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

they're like chlorine in the gene pool. if you're an idiot, PLEASE, don't wear one


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Hell yes....too much crap can happen in an instant....I feel naked without one.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Freebooter said:


> Thank you very mucy y'all. I will go buy me one forthwith!!!
> Frebooter


Good choice.

Be sure to try on several different brands to find one that is comfortable for you. They all fit differently and some will not fit well.


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

All the time, except riding around my house but on the road and trails, always. One time there was a down tree on the trails and I ducked to go under and smacked my head and scuffed the helmet up good, but I wasn't going fast.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

I always have one. In fact, I feel I need it more in the woods that I do on the road, although it is worn there too. This past weekend I hit a spot I wasn't expecting to be soft and started sliding sideways with my head directly in line with a tree. I got it back upright and kept going, but I've never regretted a helmet for a second. They aren't that heavy or hot.


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't get on the bike without it. 
A few years ago here in Crofton MD a 15 year old kid tried to ride away from a fight. He fell and hit his head and died from the fall.
Someone on here said a Dr. friend of his said they have a name for people who ride without helmets, they call them Organ Donors.


----------



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

I would wear my old MX helmet if I could.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

powpig2002 said:


> they're like chlorine in the gene pool. if you're an idiot, PLEASE, don't wear one


Nice. I like it. A Mountain Biking forum doubling as a eugenics lab.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes all the time. I think I rode once when i first bought my bike in '03, then bought one.

Last year I wrecked good enough to break my collarbone, & I gave myself a concussion. Helmet was cracked! If I didn't have it on, I likely wouldn't have made it out of the woods.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I wear one on the tails but i dont when commuting. I really should start though. I wouldnt dream of taking my motorcycle out without one (if it were legal here)


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

This is a mtb forum. Of course we all wear helmets, it's just second nature. Ask the same question in the "Riding Around the Neighborhood City Park On Grass and Walking Paths" forum and you'll get a different answer. Hope this helps. 

....Dude, you made the right choice.


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

I am new and probably ignorant on some things. But seems like it would be justr the oppoite. Seems like anyone no hard surfaces like streets and so forth would of course wear a helmet and seems like those that ride on sandy or grassy trails might not. But I understand if it is in rocky terrain. But wither way, I went and bought me a helmet tonight. Better safe than sorry. Thanks all for the advice.
FB


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Freebooter said:


> I am new and probably ignorant on some things. But seems like it would be justr the oppoite. Seems like anyone no hard surfaces like streets and so forth would of course wear a helmet and seems like those that ride on sandy or grassy trails might not. But I understand if it is in rocky terrain. But wither way, I went and bought me a helmet tonight. Better safe than sorry. Thanks all for the advice.
> FB


Ya, I know. I was just razz'n ya. Honestly I don't often wear my helmet when riding around my 'hood with the kids. Bad example I am, I know. The obvious difference between riding on my street and riding on trails is that I crash on trails..........and I never once meant to crash, it just happens. Never crashed at the park, but still, technically anything _could _happen. A car could hit me, my kids could swerve in front of me, a maniacal squirrel could up and decide to kick my ass, who knows. I'm a bad example for my kids sometimes, and I'll have to live with that


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

As I said in an earlier post, several years ago in my hometown of Prattville, Alabama a woman and her daughter were riding their bikes in their residential neighborhood. Just a slow, leisurely ride the papers said. The lady, who was around 30 or so, hit some sand on a curve, and even though not going very fast, her bike slid out from under her and she bumped her head on eitehr the curb or street surface, I forget which. It knocked her out or stunned her and they took her to the hospital. Everyone thought it was not big deal, not going fast, etc.. Three days later she died. It ws a very sad affair, she left some kids and a husband behind. So heck, I bought me a helmet just to be safe.


----------



## glazer1972 (Mar 26, 2010)

Right after I got back into biking last year. I went OTB. Wife said that my feet were straight up in the air. Yes I wear a helmet anytime I am on the bike.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

Especially in the woods. The ground may be softer than the asphalt but there are lots of trees and stumps to smash your head into when you fly off the bike.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry, I lost you when you put on the white supremacy hat.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Please, always wear a helmet! I almost killed myself, and I had a helmet on. I would be dead if I didn't have my helmet on, I mean lights out, game over, cold, stiff and 6 feet under.


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

Another "Especially in the woods". 

Where I ride - there are lotsa rocks. I had a pretty dramatic crash about 15 years ago that left a 1" deep dent in my helmet. That was enough incentive to keep wearing a helmet. 

I will go without when riding aroung the neighborhood at casual speeds.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont have much left up there. So i need to protect it the best i can. But seriously like everyone said above it your choice.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I wear one most of the time. All the time for trail riding on dirt, most of the time for commuting. For winter riding, since there's so much snow up here, and the trails we ride are wider and the speeds slower, I wear one about half the time, sometimes less. When I was a messenger, It was the same. Sometimes yes, sometimes no. BMX, almost never. Trials, 50/50. BMX and trials were waaaaay more dangerous than any of the trail riding I've ever done as far as falls to head are concerned. I've had two 'bad' head injuries from BMX. One of them a helmet probably would have prevented, but it wasn't 'that bad'. The other, anything short of a full face would have done nothing, since the 2 stairs hit my chin and just below my eyebrow. I like wearing one when mtbing, because I like to go fast and take chances. Wearing a helmet allows me to do that with slightly decreased risk of involuntary lobotomy.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

i always wear one, even if i'm just going to the store down the street a-ways.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I always wear a helmet when I am on trails in the woods where I do occasionally fall, but I don't always wear one when I am riding on the local bike paths. When I was a kid nobody even thought about wearing any kind of helmet and we never would have worn them if we had one anyways. When I ride at night I have to wear the helmet anyways b/c I always ride with a light mounted on the helmet as well as one the handlebars.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, I wear a helmet everywhere and both my kids do too. I crash too often not to. In fact, I recently cracked my hemet and suffered a mild concussion.

Back in the mid-80's, my younger brother - then 23-years old - beat up his head in an off-road accident. No helmet. He's lived in hospitals and institutions ever since. I like to bring that up to people who don't think helmets are necessary.


----------



## johnny500 (Apr 4, 2008)

A good helmet could cost you around 50 bucks. The cost of a night in the intensive care unit costs around two grand. Anesthesia costs are billed in fifteen minute intervals, and neurosurgeons don't sacrifice 9 years of their lives in residency to make peanuts. Overall, even with good health insurance, helmets are much cheaper than brain surgery.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

I wear one every time I ride. Being 6'4" means I have to deal with a fair amount of low handing stuff. My helmet has saved me several times from more pain because it is what take the blunt of the blow from scrapping a low branch. Added crashes I sure as hell do not want to risk more injury for something a 50-60 buck helmet could of saved me from.
Hell the countless times I have scrap a tree with my helmet make it more than worth it to me because that is a lot of pain and head aches that i have avoided because of that.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

"My helmet has saved me several times from more pain because it is what take the blunt of the blow from scrapping a low branch"

BINGO! My Schwinn helmet I bought at Target has saved me a few times. One crash after clipping a tree, I hit my head on the ground & I told someone "My cheap helmet was worth WAY more than I paid for it!" Probably upgrade to a nicer helmet next year... Eye protection is a must too.


----------



## lmd10 (Mar 3, 2011)

???


----------



## OnaMTBtrailisME (Jan 8, 2011)

Ever since I started riding I always thought wearing a helmet was annoying and I didn't like it. However, over the winter I was doing some riding and I fell really hard. My head slammed into the ground which was frozen solid. I cracked my helmet and I had a nice headache afterwords. After that fall, I was gun shy the rest of the ride. It was the worst ride to date. 

John


----------



## r29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes to helmet you will appreciate it when and if you crash.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Or someone crashing into you.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I wear one 95% of the time I ride. On trails I wear one 100% of the time. Once in a while if I'm sticking to a slow cruise down a rail trail I won't unless it's a busy time of the day/year (then I'm more worried about getting hit than losing it on my own).

In short, definitely buy one! Gloves, glasses and a lid!


----------



## lmd10 (Mar 3, 2011)

...........


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

lmd10 said:


> But its still hard for me to put a GOOFY looking helment on even tho I had been riding sense 1968.


Have you ever seen someone who is brain dead because they smacked thier head? They are very GOOFY looking. I'd rather be a little GOOFY looking wearing a helmet and have full brain function then be very GOOFY looking and be brain dead. In my case, I would be dead If I didn't have my helmet on that day, the worst day of my life.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Alway's, or not. It's up to you, this guy will tell you to wear one.......................


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

:yikes: Oh man! That's making me dizzy!


----------



## lmd10 (Mar 3, 2011)

..............


----------



## lmd10 (Mar 3, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Alway's, or not. It's up to you, this guy will tell you to wear one.......................


...............


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

It's like seat belt, it's automatic for me with the exception of checking gears after adjustment on my driveway if I'm on my bike I'd wear a helmet. AZ, ouch!


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

What is your brain worth?

What does a helmet cost?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That reminds me of how I met one of my GF's. Me and a buddy were riding in Sullivan Cyn. We had just started our ride and we saw these two cute girls riding with no helmets. I rode past the blonde one with the big cans and I said, Isn't your head worth at least the price of a helmet"? She was like, what do you mean. So, I told her how dangerous it is to ride without one and how I almost killed myself while I was wearing a helmet. I think she liked the fact that I cared that much. I told my buddy, "I'm gonna get my hands on those cans!" We all rode that day together, then went out to dinner that night. later that night the cans became my play toys and we ended up living together for about 6 months. It's to bad she turned out to be crazy, because she was really fun! I ended up moving out on X-mas Eve and never looked back.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I've had a few mishaps where the ground came up to hit me so fast it knocked the wind out of me. If that happens with a tree or a rock I'd be dead without a helmet. I guess if you really don't think that can happen to you then you must ride like a *****.

lmd10 is a very good troll. Guys, he's so good he will never crash. Doesn't need a helmet. :thumbsup:


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

lmd10 said:


> The way ya'll are going you will be wearing football gear...."yes", I recommend the younger non-experance riders wear the necessary SAFTEY gear glove are a must!!...But its still hard for me to put a GOOFY looking helment on even tho I had been riding sense 1968...be safe ...happy trailing


It seems ironic to me that new riders are reluctant to wear helmets because they think it is "goofy" or they will look like an "idiot".

On all the trail systems I ride, and I would bet on MOST trail systems, the people that get fingered as IDIOTS and GOOFY LOOKING are the newbies who _arn't_ wearing helmets.


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

Also in Florida state parks you have to wear a helmet, not sure about other states.


----------



## lmd10 (Mar 3, 2011)

.....................


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

lmd10 said:


> DAM ya"ll ... you all are really must be "STUPID"...must be kids on this site!!!!! Been riding sense 1965 before ya"ll kids been BORN YET, I am not a young newbie to this sport as must people here...Also never said I didn't ride without a Helmet (HARD HAT) either I just said; "Whats up with the GOOFY LOOKING HELMETS"
> The helmets don't do much really nothing on neck,ears,temples...SH*T...I got plenty of Full face helmets and 1/2 shells helmets for my Motorcycles,Motorcross Bikes .....they could have made a better looking ones pretty soon there going to have Wings,Spoilers so you can GO FAST.......LOL
> O if you wear a visor on them be very carefull they don't break off and CUT TOP OF YOUR FORHEAD off as shown in picture above...that looks like a visor injury that broke off helmet and his face was unprotected..... I never said don't ware saftey gear...


Children, you can avoid this ^ by wearing a helmet! Consider this ^, your version of red asphalt!

The guy in the picture was not wearing a helmet. I read the thread a long time ago


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

lmd10 said:


> DAM ya"ll ... you all are really must be "STUPID"...must be kids on this site!!!!! Been riding sense 1965 before ya"ll kids been BORN YET, I am not a young newbie to this sport as most people here...Also never said I didn't ride without a Helmet (HARD HAT) either ,I just said;
> 
> 
> > "Whats up with the GOOFY LOOKING HELMETS"
> ...


----------



## lmd10 (Mar 3, 2011)

.....................


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

lmd10 said:


> NOPE....ONLY A FULL FACE HELMET would have worked...most bicycle helmets Protects the "TOP" of the head his injuries is all "FACE"and forhead......


Last time I had mine on (yesterday) my helmet covered my forehead way below where that nasty cut is.
Troll.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Crazy old man must have hit his head one too many times.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Crazy old man must have hit his head one too many times.


Agreed. Now he's PMing me telling me I have a cheap helmet.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Best not to engage him IMHO.


----------



## scotearl (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm surprised at the relative lack of protective gear I see folks wearing. For example, I hardly see anyone wearing knee protection. I understand it's all personal preference and such, but doesn't anybody ever crash? If so, I guess you have to make sure you land right on top of your head? There used to be a saying that if you don't crash every once in a while, you're not trying hard enough!


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I will never ride a bicycle without a helmet. In 2007, on a training ride, 32mph on a downhill grade on my Cervelo P2K, full aero position, I was struck by a white-tail deer that decided to bound across the road as I was passing by. She caught me mid-bound and lifted me clean off the bike. The guy behind me said I had to have been 6' in the air. I landed on my head, and shoulder. I spent the night in the emergency room, but went home in the morning with nothing more than a concussion, minor abrasions and contusions, a smashed helmet and rashed Oakleys. The helmet did its job and absorbed the impact. Had I not been wearing a helmet, the injury to my face and head from the road rash alone would have been massive, not to mention the closed head injury resulting from my head bouncing off the pavement.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> diver STATE OF AL#0837611 anything else ......


Lack of air can cause dain bramage.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

lmd10 said:


> NOW i didnt say YOU had one!!!!!! Get your **** streight now....


when you cant even spell "straight" right i think it is fairly obvious to everyone why you spew nonsense.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jerry68 said:


> I will never ride a bicycle without a helmet. In 2007, on a training ride, 32mph on a downhill grade on my Cervelo P2K, full aero position, I was struck by a white-tail deer that decided to bound across the road as I was passing by. She caught me mid-bound and lifted me clean off the bike. The guy behind me said I had to have been 6' in the air. I landed on my head, and shoulder. I spent the night in the emergency room, but went home in the morning with nothing more than a concussion, minor abrasions and contusions, a smashed helmet and rashed Oakleys. The helmet did its job and absorbed the impact. Had I not been wearing a helmet, the injury to my face and head from the road rash alone would have been massive, not to mention the closed head injury resulting from my head bouncing off the pavement.


Outstanding example, thanks for sharing that, glad you came out of that ok. Is the Cervelo ok?


----------



## bbense (May 5, 2010)

dkbikes4life said:


> Again, I'm not saying to not wear a helmet. But, if this family had been walking down that trail the same thing could have happened. I guantee you that noone wears a helmet to just walk down a trail. Also, when I go for a ride around town, I just ride easy. Maybe 10 mph. I can run faster than that. I dont wear a helmet when going for a run either. I can see wearing one when riding a road bike as speeds can average 20 mph or faster. Your also riding exclusively in the road if not on a trail. I almost never ride in the road.


Velocity is a vector and the part that is important is the component of velocity that is perpendicular to the surface you hit. In most riding crashes this is the acceleration of your head due to gravity and for someone on a bike, it's about 10 mph. This impact is the same regardless of how fast or slow you are going horizontally. In fact the faster you are going the more likely vertical impact is to be reduced.

A bike helmet is designed to absorb the vertical impact of your head falling 6 feet to the ground. You are much more likely to hit head first on a bike than running or walking.

- Booker C. Bense


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

lmd10 said:


> DAM ya"ll ... you all are really must be "STUPID"...must be kids on this site!!!!! Been riding sense 1965 before ya"ll kids been BORN YET, I am not a young newbie to this sport as most people here...Also never said I didn't ride without a Helmet (HARD HAT) either ,I just said; "Whats up with the GOOFY LOOKING HELMETS"
> The helmets don't do much really nothing on neck,ears,temples...SH*T...I got plenty of Full face helmets and 1/2 shells helmets for my Rice Burner Motorcycles,Motorcross Bikes .....they could have made a better looking ones pretty soon there going to have Wings,Spoilers so you can GO FAST like the SLED RACING ONES oh yea don't forget putting your speedos on too.......LOL
> O if you wear a visor on them be "very" carefull they don't break off and CUT TOP OF YOUR FORHEAD TOO "seen this happen too much" as shown in picture above...that looks like a visor injury that broke off helmet and his face was unprotected..... I never said don't ware saftey gear...


You have no idea what you're talking about. The guy in the picture wasn't wearing a helmet at all. That was the point. The thread explaining it is on this very forum.

And do you talk the way you type? Because, wow. :eekster:


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Heh I was organizing a ride this past weekend for my MTB group. I got to the trail and realized I had forgotten my helmet. I drove 20 minutes back home and 20 minutes back to get it, but it was worth it. In our group we don't let anyone ride with us who isn't wearing a helmet. 

BTW, I faceplanted into some rocks in Fruita and broke my visor off my helmet. I impacted right at the helmet visor, ruined my sunglasses, and scraped my face up a bit. My head was fine, including my forehead. The shock of it almost concussed me though. It took me a good 20 minutes to recover before I could stand up and ride again. Most good MTB helmets these days come a lot further down the back of your head, and have inner retention systems to lock them in place. Mine didn't rotate back at all. I hate to think of what would have happened to me if I hadn't been wearing a helmet. This trail wasn't one you play around on. If it wasn't the desert and if full face helmets weren't so F-ing hot, I'd wear one even if I looked like a space cadet.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

scotearl said:


> I'm surprised at the relative lack of protective gear I see folks wearing. For example, I hardly see anyone wearing knee protection. I understand it's all personal preference and such, but doesn't anybody ever crash? If so, I guess you have to make sure you land right on top of your head? There used to be a saying that if you don't crash every once in a while, you're not trying hard enough!


Check out my thread. Still out of the action.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=698576

Sheepo


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Gruesome stuff Sheepo, hope you heal quickly.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

saw the first pic and i was like ok, he skinned himself pretty good but is being a bit of a cry baby. then i saw the second pic and my jaw dropped! hope you are healing well man.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

wearing a helmet??? (almost) always! ...i have a big back yard, so sometimes i test out there, real slow....

but i do recommend always wearing one when you're out and about. you never know. i remember when i was on the fence about it, decided to wear one. decided to start going for it...approached a very steep 'bowl' after a rain, railed down it and couldn't make the slight turn to go back UP the other side...hit a huge rock threw me and the bike into a tree...i would've been out of it had i not had the crappy Trek helmet (broke the inside lining out of the shell)...i was dazed, but got up and walked the bike the mile+ back to the truck (bent the fork/wheel all the way back to the frame).

yeah, wear a helmet. they even look cool. wear a cycling cap underneath, flip the visor, you're protected and stylin'


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

A helmet doesn't guarantee 100% safety but it'll increases the chances of making it through.

We only got one head, why risk it?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Umm, I have two heads! Gotta protect both of them!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

..............


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

whodaphuck said:


> Ha! Looks like Imd10 had turned tail and run away. Good thing he was quoted so often that deleting his posts didn't hide his foolishness.


Ha I think that he change the id he's now imd11


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Outstanding example, thanks for sharing that, glad you came out of that ok. Is the Cervelo ok?


My body broke the bikes fall, and the extent of the damage was some ripped bar tape, and a scuffed pedal :thumbsup:


----------

